# toddalin's design in use



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Still building and installing the boards he designed. 1: I ran yesterday and manually shut it off, the caps held the charge, wanted to hear the startup. 2: Coasting to a stop, complete sound and change directions. Plenty of time for a switching maneuver. Still havin' fun. 



. 



EDIT: realized I should have just added this to the original thread.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Sounds great!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Additional Toddalin design: Geep has the optional Time out circuit. The board needs 5V on track ONLY ON INITIAL start, and there is no stuttering as the caps still have power from the last use. Second shows there's plenty of time for a slow freight manouver, I have this one timed for 45sec. Yup, still havin' fun. 



.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

toddalin, old noob, thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Any time. I still have a couple of the Phoenix Big Boosts that should do about the same thing. A winter project.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Building the last Super Cap board that I need. If you only need one or two a quick net search brought up several companies that build circuits to your specifications. It would be much cheaper than purchasing and paying shipping on the different components, not to mention much easier. Just takes all the fun and challenge out of it, but your old Sierra will never need a battery again. LiG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The last is the best, neatest and most compact board.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I assume that you are "driving" (actively controlling) the railbus.

I've modified my railbuses with the Phoenix systems for point-to-point, but I include everything the card can do, including the door slam (that shakes the cab), start-up, and idle before moving out. I also added a flashing red light to te hrear to let other trains know that these are active.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I am using an old Aristo Train Engineer. Phoenix does offer much more than the Sierra, get a kick out of the slamming door. Should see the juggling act with the phone and transmitter.


----------

